# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  Busco productores de aceite de moringa

## Yacin

Busco productores de aceite de moringa. Solicito precio por litro y cantidad de producción... cualquier consulta comunicarse al celular 920088327.
Lic. César Valdiviezo 
         IVRA EXPORT 
       Gerente GeneralTemas similares: Busco Semilla de Moringa BUSCO PROVEEDORES DE ACEITE DE PALMA Busco Compradores de Aceite de Soja Busco Compradores para Aceite de Oliven Virgen Extra español BUSCO COMPRADOR PARA ACEITE DE SACHA INCHI, TORTA Y ALMENDRA.

----------


## inecap

Hola Cesar!  
Mi teléfono es 993501651 - somos productores de moringa al por mayor. Saludos

----------

